# How many violin concertos did JS Bach write?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My wife asked me tonight. Maybe a more complicated question than it appears. Your answer?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It may be 8: Two original solo violin concertos plus the concerto for 2 violins, and around 5 harpsichord concerto re-written transcriptions.

My wife asked, Why didn't you throw out the garbage yet?

Different homes...different attitudes....


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

hpowders said:


> It may be 8: Two original solo violin concertos plus the concerto for 2 violins, and around 5 harpsichord concerto re-written transcriptions.
> 
> My wife asked, Why didn't you throw out the garbage yet?
> 
> Different homes...different attitudes....


You could be right. But different spouses have different opinions about that. Take my wife, please.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> You could be right. But different spouses have different opinions about that. Take my wife, please.


Now I know why 18 year olds join the army. It prepares them for a lifetime of taking orders without questioning them or as civilians call it, "marital bliss".


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"It may be 8: Two original solo violin concertos plus the concerto for 2 violins, and around 5 harpsichord concerto re-written transcriptions."

Ah, but how many more did he write that are totally lost?

1. How many did Bach write?
2. How many survive?
3. How many do we have to listen to, including back-transcriptions that may or may not be valid?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Very good question, all Bach lovers are still asleep or this will be a mystery forever.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It's likely to be a mystery forever anyway...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> "It may be 8: Two original solo violin concertos plus the concerto for 2 violins, and around 5 harpsichord concerto re-written transcriptions."
> 
> Ah, *but how many more did he write that are totally lost?*
> 
> ...


Hold on, I'll check around the house. I will also ask at garage sales. I might find a Bach original in the attic that a Taylor Swift fanatic might not recognize.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Now I know why 18 year olds join the army. It prepares them for a lifetime of taking orders without questioning them or as civilians call it, "marital bliss".


Psychic training would be even more effective, you could get straight to the source and read your wife's mind. it would shorten the chain of command too.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Marinera said:


> Psychic training would be even more effective, you could get straight to the source and read your wife's mind. it would shorten the chain of command too.


It would; but it would also present a whole lot of other problems that those in the circumstance of marital bliss like to avoid.

Nothing on the Bach concertos, sorry.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm not a Bach lover, therefore I don't know The answer, but it would be interesting to find out.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Only 4 survived in their original form, 2 for solo violin, a double concerto, a triple concerto.


----------

